# PVR trouble with NBA League Pass confirmed by DISH



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Dish Tech Support Supervisor confirmed with me last night that the playback errors are the NBA Channels are a "known issue" with the PVR 508. I was not given a timetable for the correction of these errors. To reiterate these problems:

When I playback a recorded game, the playback is marred with extensive pixelation, and momentary freezeups. The symptoms are displayed at least once every couple of minutes. After a freeze-up, it skips ahead a couple of seconds. This happens only when I playback a recorded game, it does not occur on other channels or when I watch a game live.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Jason, Lets hope they figure that one out soon. Its odd because when you are watching it live you are watching the show from the hard drive.

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2002)

As I stated earlier phone tech support called this a known issue, now email support says the opposite and wants to replace our receiver. Would somebody hit the record button on any channel between 560 and 571 for 3 minutes or so and report back here if the playback is messed up?


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

The NBA channels are fairly high bit rates... wonder if it is too fast for some of the 50x series. Surely they tested the machine with high bit rates. I wonder what the max recording rate is?


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

could this be an issue to force them to upgrade us to 721's? hehe


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

Dish is now calling this an uncommon trend. I would be grateful to any who would help me by recording and then playing back a few minutes of a game on any channel between 560-571. Watch for frequent pixelation.

Thank you!


----------

